# Waffenschmied Oder Rüstungsschmied



## GÜray (30. Oktober 2007)

hi ich wollte mal wissen was besser ist 
Waffenschmied oder Rüstungsschmied 

MFG Güray




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hicks1 (31. Oktober 2007)

Welche Klasse spielst denn? Bzw wie geskillt?


----------



## Haerun (31. Oktober 2007)

'flüstert' Steht doch in seiner Signatur - Er ist ein 49er Orc-Krieger! Talente gibt es auch, wenn man auf die Signatur klickt...


Aus meiner Sicht würde ich Rüstungsschmied werden. Das aber auch nur, weil ich im 40er Bereich ein wenig aufs Schlachtfeld gehen möchte und die Erdgeschmiedeten Gamaschen eine perfekte Ergänzung zu Hydralickrüstung & Co. sind.

Ob ich später wieder umskillen würde, kann ich aus jetziger Sicht noch nicht abschätzen


----------



## Hicks1 (2. November 2007)

Thx Haerun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja eingentlich is es auch egal. Bisher hätte ich gesagt als zukünftiger off nimm Waffenschmied. Da es aber eh bald die S1 Teile zu holen gibt is es schnuppe.

Sollten der Waffenschmied jedoch auch mit dem nächsten Addon so gute baubare Waffen bekommen würd ichs dennoch nehmen.

Lg.


----------



## Knowme (2. November 2007)

Nimm keins von beidem, skill dir lieber einen "brauchbaren" Beruf, wenn du raiden willst bekommst du mit glück schon am ersten Tag schon viel bessere Waffen als die geschmiedeten.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (5. November 2007)

naja hängt davon ab was du werden willst als off warri würde ich mal waffenschmied empfehlen und als deff eher rüstungsschmied obwohl du als rüssischmied auch sehr gute off rüssi herstellen kannst!
musst du dir halt überlegen!

MFG Dragonsdeath

PS: @knowme das ist nicht ganz richtig wenn du die waffen wie Planaraxt oda Löwenherzklinge aufwertest sind sie mit den waffen aus kara gruul magtheridon vergleichbar wenn nicht sogar besser!


----------



## rayu (6. November 2007)

kommt auf klasse an aber allgemein waffenschmied da es da richtig gute waffen gibt, die rüstungen sind schnell zu ersetzen..


----------



## GÜray (7. November 2007)

Sorry das ich jetzt antwote hab vergessen das ich hier was geschrieben habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich danke euch für so viele antworten

ich bin zurzei auf furor geskillt und werde ab lv 70 auf schutz umskillen
und hab einen schmiede skill von 240


----------



## Garya (8. November 2007)

Also ich fidne es kommt ganz darauf was du willst? Es gibt ein paar wunderbare Waffen für OffKrieger, aber auch die ein oder andre Platte für den OFF.

Für Schutzkrieger gibt es leider keinerlei spezialliesirungsrezepte, weder im Waffen- noch im Rüstungsbereich, denn das was interesannt für uns Blocker is, sind Dropps die man sowohl als Wagffenschmied wie auch als Rüstungsschmied machen kann.

Von daher würde ich persönlich nicht sagen, nehm Waffen oder nehm Rüstungsschmied, da dich das weiterbringt! Im Grudne ist es fast egal, kommt halt meiner Mienung nach darauf an was du erreichen willst - ob du später eine super Platte haben möchtest um dich im Kampf Held gegen Held zu betsreiten .- oder ob du eine wunderbare Waffe dein eigen nennen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long
Garya


----------



## Amanaris (20. Dezember 2007)

werd auf alle fälle rüssischmied!! Waffenschmied is so fürn ***** mal ehrlich was ich arbeit in meine einhändige axt gesteckt habe!! die hat jetzt 91dps! ja und? für knapp 18k ehre bekommst dasselbe in grün! und die rüssi die du dir bauen kannst is ja besser als T5 auf 2stufe!! Das is richtig unfair!
 ich hoffe das blizz da noch was ändert 
eine brust bekommst du nicht so einfach also meine empfehlung waffenschmied

für schutz bringt beides nix soweit ich weiß


----------



## Toyuki (21. Dezember 2007)

Amanaris schrieb:


> werd auf alle fälle rüssischmied!! Waffenschmied is so fürn ***** mal ehrlich was ich arbeit in meine einhändige axt gesteckt habe!! die hat jetzt 91dps! ja und? für knapp 18k ehre bekommst dasselbe in grün! und die rüssi die du dir bauen kannst is ja besser als T5 auf 2stufe!! Das is richtig unfair!
> ich hoffe das blizz da noch was ändert
> eine brust bekommst du nicht so einfach also meine empfehlung waffenschmied
> 
> für schutz bringt beides nix soweit ich weiß



die rüstung sind aber für furry/arms krieger !

nim schwertschmied das 1hand is amfang net zum tanken und spät auch zum farmen gut


----------



## Skuderian (2. Januar 2008)

Dere!

Ich bin Elementarschamane und wollt fragen was sich aus eurer Sicht für eine Richtung für mich anbieten würde?

Bin derzeit Level 32 und verdiene eigentlich sehr gut mit der Schmiedekunst und jetzt geht es um die Spezialisierung.


----------



## Toyuki (3. Januar 2008)

Skuderian schrieb:


> Dere!
> 
> Ich bin Elementarschamane und wollt fragen was sich aus eurer Sicht für eine Richtung für mich anbieten würde?
> 
> Bin derzeit Level 32 und verdiene eigentlich sehr gut mit der Schmiedekunst und jetzt geht es um die Spezialisierung.



für elementar würde ich dir lederverarbeitung empfehlen. Wenn du Verstärker Shami werden willst dann Waffen (Hammer)-Schmied


----------



## Skuderian (5. Januar 2008)

Dere!

Und warum Hammer und nicht Axtschmied?

Lederverarbeitung hat schon einer meiner anderen Twinks, ist also nicht notwendig für den Schami.


----------



## Logeras (7. Januar 2008)

Als Eleschami würde ich dir aber auch Lederverarbeitung raten. Die Lederspezi Elementarlederverarbeitung bietet dir einige Rüstungen an die du selbst tragen kannst und die Epic-Rezepte die man später bekommt sind echt super. Ausserdem finde ich kannst du damit mehr Gold verdienen.


----------



## Hojo (7. Januar 2008)

Also ich musste feststellen das Schmied einer der undankbarsten Berufe in WoW ist.

Es gibt nur eine Hand voll Waffen/Rüstungen die andere Spieler von einem haben möchten...sowas wie z.b. die Phantomklinge... Hand der Ewigkeit oder die Khoriumhose ... achja und zwischendurch n paar Teile für Quests zum abgeben.
Wirklich gewinnbringend Waffen/Rüstungen im AH verkaufen z.b. ist meiner Meinung nach nicht drin...oder nur sehr sehr selten bzw. mit viel Glück.

Sich selber Ausrüsten kann man teilweise schon sehr gut mit den Sachen ...wenn man auch die passende Klasse/Ausrichtung spielt... z.b. als Ele Schami gibts da kaum was...und die Waffen die man später als Hammer/Axt/Schwertschmied machen kann sind auchnicht so der Brüller...mal davon ab das die meisten gebunden sind nach dem herstellen.

Wenn ich dann auf der anderen Seite sehen was mein Dudu als Lederer für einen Gewinn macht ...  da kann man ja fast alles im AH verkaufen z.b.

Aber naja... so "schlecht" der Beruf auch sein mag ...missen möchte ich ihn irgendwie nicht.. *g* ..ich hab da jetzt etliches reingesteckt... und irgendwie habe ich mich dran gewöhnt das der Beruf kaum etwas einbringt.
Naja...mal schaun wie das im kommenden Addon wird... eventuell wirds da einige Sachen geben die man gut ans Volk bringen kann...^^

Aber die Antwort auf die Frage die hier gestellt wurde ist... wenn du Gold machen willst lerne nicht Schmied... ansonsten habe ich eigentlich garnicht so die Idee....weiss jetzt nicht ob die Rüstungen die man als Rüstungsschmied erstellen kann sich besser verkaufen..glaube aber irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Logeras (8. Januar 2008)

Also die Rüstungen die die Vorraussetzung Rüstungsschmied tragen sind eh alle Bop, also nix zum verkaufen.


----------

